# User-Friendly Ports Search?



## tripseven (Jan 20, 2018)

Is there way to peruse through a list of ports searching for something that's like Rainlendar calendar with screenshots and other features?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 20, 2018)

As far as I know — no. At least, maybe, on TrueOS exists some kind
of GUI tool to search packages, but I'm not sure.

But it is possible to search ports with ports-mgmt/psearch.
It is possible to use it like this
`% psearch 'terminal emulator'`
or
`% psearch xterm`







To view app screenshots, use google images.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 20, 2018)

For something simple whereis(1) also work:

`whereis someport`


----------



## iSiek (Jan 20, 2018)

If you have installed ports within your system, just go to /usr/ports and execute

to search exact port:

```
make search name=portName
```
or to do a search based on a key:

```
make search key=keyToSearch
```
if you wish to get less details from the output, replace *search *with *quicksearch
*
Regards,
Krzysztof


----------



## tripseven (Jan 20, 2018)

Search engine images is what I've been using but can get a bit tedious when looking for app specifics. I've used Rainlendar for years on both Windows and Linux. A great app for reminders, to-do and a ton of other features.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2018)

tripseven said:


> I've used Rainlendar for years on both Windows and Linux. A great app for reminders, to-do and a ton of other features.



I've used Rainlendar before and liked it. Now all I use is sysutils/gkrellm2. It doesn't have reminders but can give you a lot of info on your machine, weather, moonclock, etc. and has over 100 themes. I start it with ~/.xinitrc and it's in all my screenshots..


----------



## tripseven (Jan 21, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Now all I use is sysutils/gkrellm2



Yep, found that in the screenshots link you gave. Took just about forever how to add it to ~/.xinitrc as it didn't like the 2. Fiddled with Conky too but ended up liking gkrellm2 better.

As far as interactive calendars go, I went with Thunderbirds Lightning...it even let me import my Rainlendar Default.ini so I didn't have to endure the pain of setting it up again!

I have a ton of other questions but will reserve them for other threads in case some other poor saps such as myself comes along wanting to know how to do the basics...still setting up my desktop 

At least now I think I know somewhat why ports are what they are...so one doesn't go willy-nilly downloading whatever comes their way with malware, virus etc...SHA256...


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 21, 2018)

I always thought https://www.freshports.org/ was pretty friendly to navigate and use. As for screenshots use Google images as Iluxa already said.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2018)

tripseven said:


> Yep, found that in the screenshots link you gave. Took just about forever how to add it to ~/.xinitrc as it didn't like the 2. Fiddled with Conky too but ended up liking gkrellm2 better.



You don't need to add the 2 to your ~/.xinitrc file:


```
Eterm &
gkrellm &
xfe &
fluxbox exec
```
Believe me, I know how confounding little things like that can be when you're starting out, but it's the hard lessons that always stick with me best.

It took me forever to figure out how to set my /etc/alias file correctly, and when I was learning to use ports I was looking for /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portsnap.  I looked through some of my old PC-BSD posts and it was pretty embarrassing in places. 

Nobody bothered to mention `portsnap` was a command either so I had to figure everything out on my own.

I must not have read the Handboook back then.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 21, 2018)

In /usr/ports/ run `make readmes` (takes a while to complete).
Then use a text based browser (I use lynx) and start browsing....
`lynx README.html`

I have used this like forever and I love it


----------



## tripseven (Jan 22, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> It took me forever to figure out how to set my /etc/alias file correctly



Stuff in that file is way over my head at this point...best I leave it alone for now


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2018)

I believe I outline how to edit most important files at start-up, the way I do things anyway. Just change /etc/aliases to read:


```
root: username@machinename
```
That way you'll get your daily security logs as root in /var/mail, so you'll have to be root to read it.

I'll help you out.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2018)

It's /etc/aliases, not alias. And don't forget to run newaliases(1) after changing that file.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's /etc/aliases, not alias. And don't forget to run newaliases(1) after changing that file.



I fixed it, but have never used `newaliases` and get my mail daily.

I'll take your word for it though and correct my tutorial. 

Edit: I'm right at the 20000 character limit now and had to cut non-essential dialog to post the correction.


----------



## tripseven (Jan 23, 2018)

The first uncommented line reads:

```
root: username@machinename
```
with my credentials. So yes, it must have been part of your tutorial.

I wish I had more time consecutively to bang the keyboard but can manage a solid day every now and then on my days off work.

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## tripseven (Jan 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's /etc/aliases, not alias. And don't forget to run newaliases(1) after changing that file.


Jotted that down as it seems I will be editing this file in the near future.

Thanks!


----------

